# Here you go.



## Turner (Jul 13, 2008)

Dispatched to a local restaurant/bar for heart attack manger says CPR in progress. We get there no CPR in progess medics working on him. Well he fell hit is head and was bleeding from the back of his head. Well he put him on a long board no cspine used. Long board was used to move PT. Well we transport him to Trauma center. We get there all the doctors were going crazy "No cspine!!" Is he trauma or medical nobody knows and they were yelling at each if he was a trauma or medical and yelling at us for no C spine it was funny.


----------



## karaya (Jul 13, 2008)

Funny?? This is absolutely pathetic!

And there are people out here scratching their heads in bewilderment wondering why EMS lacks respect and professionalism.


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 13, 2008)

this is one of the most bizarre posts that i've ever read on here. i don't think it's funny either. how did he get onto a long board without a c-collar? you're darn right you'd get yelled at if you did that around here!


----------



## mikie (Jul 13, 2008)

Turner said:


> no C spine it was funny.



I guess since we weren't there it wasn't funny?  perhaps your forgetting something or I just misread (grammar)?

But you moved then transferred a TRAUMA patient without any c-spine precaution?  Were there even head-blocks?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 13, 2008)

Did the medics that were working on him accompany you?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 13, 2008)

I doubt it will be funny when the State EMS Authority reviews your PCR and then you receive a subpoena to appear in a hearing for possible actions... Yeah, it is no laughing criteria...

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so confused.  What happaned?


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes we all decide that the guy did not need cspine. He wasn't a trauma PT at all he was a medical and the doctors put him in truma any way.


----------



## reaper (Jul 14, 2008)

Well he fell hit is head and was bleeding from the back of his head. 

Sounds like he had trauma, to me.


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

He also went in to Vtechy and had cpr performed on him.


----------



## reaper (Jul 14, 2008)

What is vtechy?

CPR has no impact on decision to immobilize!


----------



## volff21 (Jul 14, 2008)

was it a med call? was it a trauma call? was it a med/trauma call?


----------



## A.Anaka (Jul 14, 2008)

This is an entertaining thread. I highly doubt that any form of trained EMT would ever refer to a heart rhythm as "V-Techy" as well as not taking c-spine precautions on someone who hit their head after a fall.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> He also went in to Vtechy and had cpr performed on him.



Ok, still don't understand how this is funny? So I will re-cap, they say CPR was being performed, but then you say it wasn't. He had a rear head wound and was bleeding, blood isn't funny nor is a wound to the head. Then he went in to,"Vtechy and had cpr performed on him." So either theirs a part missing, you didn't understand what was going on, or your lying. Or is it that dispatch messed up the call, which really isn't unusual?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

reaper said:


> What is vtechy?
> 
> CPR has no impact on decision to immobilize!



I'm assuming they meant V-Tach, and forget that CPR has no impact on immobilization the guy FELL lol, and has a wound to the back of his head whos to say he didn't mess up his spine? 
(P.S. Not attacking you, just rambled after your quote LOL)


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 14, 2008)

this is either a terrible joke or the worst ems crew in the history of ever.


----------



## volff21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> Yes we all decide that the guy did not need cspine. He wasn't a trauma PT at all he was a medical and the doctors put him in truma any way.



if he hits his head doesn't that mean a c-spine injury is possible????????? i always thought it did, for cpr all our pt's are boarded anyway whats an extra 20 secs for collar and cids???????


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 14, 2008)

Apparently, we have a Troll in our midst and as displayed got the "jargon" wrong, or either a very poor typist or EMT ....Who knows maybe all three? 

Couple of things, if your going to post at least either:

a) learn how to spell

b) know the correct name(s) of procedures, terminology, etc.

c) expect not to be taken seriously with such outlandish statements, unless you have not really got a clue on what you are doing.

d) all of the above


----------



## volff21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> Dispatched to a local restaurant/bar for heart attack manger says CPR in progress. We get there no CPR in progess medics working on him. Well he fell hit is head and was bleeding from the back of his head. Well he put him on a long board no cspine used. Long board was used to move PT. Well we transport him to Trauma center. We get there all the doctors were going crazy "No cspine!!" Is he trauma or medical nobody knows and they were yelling at each if he was a trauma or medical and yelling at us for no C spine it was funny.



what did you do?besides laugh


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

volff21 said:


> what did you do?besides laugh



Put em on a long spine board and transport? haha 

Any one wanna run this as if it was an actuall job?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 14, 2008)

what would be the point. its a no brainer.

c-spine, bcls, call for als, high flow diesel tx, rpt on arrival. dont.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 14, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Put em on a long spine board and transport? haha
> 
> Any one wanna run this as if it was an actuall job?


 ok...
arrive on scene and throw away my gloves. take over non-existant cpr while i advise someone to call 911. then i hook up the lp12 and convert the vtechy to atechy(since we all know that atechy is wasier to deal with.) then i give 50cc of epineferine sub-durally to stop the bleed. i then hook him up to 15 lpm via non-rebreaher and strap him to the spine board with the c-collar and block. when i get to the hospital i make him drink 2 bags of d-50 incase it was due to diabetes. when i hand him off to the doctors i leave and go to Applebees.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 14, 2008)

We shouldn't have even indulged this post with replies. I think he knows how to spell V Tach. I think this is a piss poor attempt to be "funny". Poster, I encourage you to forget about this thread and introduce yourself properly in another. You will do wonders for yourself.


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay...Patient drunk, fell and hit their head and is now bleeding from the back of their head?  C-spine should have been done no matter what.  My experience with drunk patients is when they fall, they fall hard.  I definitally do not this this was funny in the least bit.  What if this patient had a fracture and you didn't take precautions.  Then who is laughing?  Maybe you need to make sure your posts are complete with all information from the beginning.


MDKEMT


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 14, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> ok...
> arrive on scene and throw away my gloves. take over non-existant cpr while i advise someone to call 911. then i hook up the lp12 and convert the vtechy to atechy(since we all know that atechy is wasier to deal with.) then i give 50cc of epineferine sub-durally to stop the bleed. i then hook him up to 15 lpm via non-rebreaher and strap him to the spine board with the c-collar and block. when i get to the hospital i make him drink 2 bags of d-50 incase it was due to diabetes. when i hand him off to the doctors i leave and go to Applebees.



OMG!!!  Now this is funny stuff here!!  Wish I read this one first!!!

MDKEMT


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

He fell backwards we put him on back board to put him on the strecher and we left him on it. The guy was over 400 pounds so we are not moving him. The medics Sayed he went in to Vtach before we got there and stoped his heart.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> Dispatched to a local restaurant/bar for heart attack manger says CPR in progress. We get there no CPR in progess medics working on him. Well he fell hit is head and was bleeding from the back of his head. Well he put him on a long board no cspine used. Long board was used to move PT. Well we transport him to Trauma center. We get there all the doctors were going crazy "No cspine!!" Is he trauma or medical nobody knows and they were yelling at each if he was a trauma or medical and yelling at us for no C spine it was funny.





Just to let Everyone know, I do know this kid in RL and he is not yet certified as an EMT, Just riding along if I believe correctly. Also, As for other forums he does have a little problem with spelling correctly, and using proper grammar. Its an issue, but just take what he says with a grain of salt and be weary as you are. Dont just insult the kid as many many have before you all.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> He fell backwards we put him on back board to put him on the strecher and we left him on it. The guy was over 400 pounds so we are not moving him. The medics Sayed he went in to Vtach before we got there and stoped his heart.



Guy fell and hit his head hard enough to bleed, c-spine, period. I can work a code on someone in c-spine, let the docs release him from it later if they determine it isn't needed, but I'm putting him in C-spine.


----------



## karaya (Jul 14, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Just to let Everyone know, I do know this kid in RL and he is not yet certified as an EMT, Just riding along if I believe correctly. Also, As for other forums he does have a little problem with spelling correctly, and using proper grammar. Its an issue, but just take what he says with a grain of salt and be weary as you are. Dont just insult the kid as many many have before you all.


 
You're the first to inform us that this is a kid and a neophyte in EMS as well.

Point taken; thank you for updating us.


----------



## mikie (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> He also went in to Vtechy and had cpr performed on him.



so was he shocked back into a sinus rhythm?  did he mysteriously wake up?


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 14, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Just to let Everyone know, I do know this kid in RL and he is not yet certified as an EMT, Just riding along if I believe correctly. Also, As for other forums he does have a little problem with spelling correctly, and using proper grammar. Its an issue, but just take what he says with a grain of salt and be weary as you are. Dont just insult the kid as many many have before you all.





karaya said:


> You're the first to inform us that this is a kid and a neophyte in EMS as well.
> 
> Point taken; thank you for updating us.



This now becomes a serious issue of malpractice on all of the other providers involved. It saddens me that individuals throw skill, protocol, and common sense out the window, especially when a trainee is present. Bad practice breeds bad practice.


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

No shock at all. And No i am not a neophyte at all in ems to you guys yes.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

How about we start over and forget this thread was started like some one had said earlyer, introduce your self, Age,  Schooling your EMS career/training and such. It will be a new start.​


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Just to let Everyone know, I do know this kid in RL and he is not yet certified as an EMT, Just riding along if I believe correctly. Also, As for other forums he does have a little problem with spelling correctly, and using proper grammar. Its an issue, but just take what he says with a grain of salt and be weary as you are. Dont just insult the kid as many many have before you all.



Non excusable! So he is a kid, who cares? He has completed above the 3'rd grade, right? Then anyone can post and spell correctly. 

Unfortunately, this is another example and reconfirmation of why "riders" is a piss poor idea. I am sure if one will discuss things on a forum, then one will discuss to other common laymen the same thing, and this is something I am sure the EMS would not want to be publicized.

If one comes on a forum filled with professional providers and with it discuss opinions and then attempt to provide a scenario, expect such replies. 

Want to play with the big dogs? Then one can expect to get bit.

R/r 911


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Non excusable! So he is a kid, who cares? He has completed above the 3'rd grade, right? Then anyone can post and spell correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is another example and reconfirmation of why "riders" is a piss poor idea. I am sure if one will discuss things on a forum, then one will discuss to other common laymen the same thing, and this is something I am sure the EMS would not want to be publicized.
> 
> ...



Turner just posted in the EMT Lounge. He's a 16 year old. When is young too young? I would have to say that 16 is a tad too young, actually. Considering that the human brain doesn't mature until 25 or so, and while 18 isn't much better, I think that the stress associated with EMS is inappropriate for such a physically immature brain.


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks like you never been on a Volunteer ambulance or have you?


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> Turner just posted in the EMT Lounge. He's a 16 year old. When is young too young? I would have to say that 16 is a tad too young, actually. Considering that the human brain doesn't mature until 25 or so, and while 18 isn't much better, I think that the stress associated with EMS is inappropriate for such a physically immature brain.



  Lets not have the discuccion on when young is too young again, keep it at everyone is held to a certain standard on here. If he wants to post and get actual replies he will learn to type correctly(every one knows that my posts have gotten a tad better since my original post LOL)


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner, I've been a college volunteer since I was 18. I also work professionally.

Please, please don't think my last post was an attack on you, because it really isn't. I am attacking the policy of EMS, because I am doing a lot of research on the mental illnesses associated with exposure to traumatic stress. (My thesis)


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner said:


> It looks like you never been on a Volunteer ambulance or have you?



It is important for you to remember that we have people from all sides, volunteer/paid. Older members who see this as a profession and want it to stay that way, therefore don't want "kids" in it.  And the "younger" EMT's and Medics who will encourage junior riders, youth corp, or what ever your agency calls them. It took me a while to understand this, but once you do you will understand, and you will learn alot I kno I have.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 14, 2008)

i love the riders...most of the time. extra free set of hands with the desire for knowledge...sometimes. Hold on i'm going to start a new post on ride alongs.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm going to say this just once....



"Play nice y'all."


----------



## Turner (Jul 14, 2008)

I think if you don't get them young then you won't get them when they are old.


----------



## Jon (Jul 14, 2008)

_Dammit - FFEMT beat me to it.

Removed AdminWatching image.
_ 
OK folks. lets talk the scenario... not the OP (At least not in THIS thread, OK)!


----------



## karaya (Jul 14, 2008)

Turner don't take it to heart by the responses you've seen here including mine. You original post was quite a shock and therefore it is infuriating to myself and others to read what seems to be just plain bad EMS you were exposed to on that call. Sounds like the crew "screwed the pooch" on that one.

Maybe this helped you learn from their alleged mistakes? Good luck on your advancement into EMS.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 15, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Non excusable! So he is a kid, who cares? He has completed above the 3'rd grade, right? Then anyone can post and spell correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is another example and reconfirmation of why "riders" is a piss poor idea. I am sure if one will discuss things on a forum, then one will discuss to other common laymen the same thing, and this is something I am sure the EMS would not want to be publicized.
> 
> ...



Some one head over to Officer.com or realpolice.com

These are sites filled with those who take their profession seriously and will act as such. Rid/ryder is right and I rarely agree with him 

Now, I do welcome the OP to the forum and encourage thought provoking questions and a professional outlook. We do have fun here too.
Turner, what would be an acceptable instance where one might preform an emergency procedure while disregarding C-Spine?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 15, 2008)

One needs to realize the potential effects of posting on any forum and as well the responsibility of being a rider/observer. Obviously, the privacy and issue of patient care of an EMS has been breached. One of the many reasons the later should NOT be allowed.

As even noted here at one time, from a poster of an occurrence that could be somehow associated with an EMS can have formal and legal actions. If one reader could associate this person, then others could as well. 

Since the posting was so filled with erroneous sayings, it would be hard to critique except that possibly negligence or poor care could have occurred. Again, someone that only is giving an outside view of an occurrence without the medical knowledge, experience to even describe a legitimate and accurate account. 

Personally, I believe we need to be more cautious of the type of posts and much more than protecting a poster. The content should be credible and readable. No matter what the age level is. If they are assumed to be responsible enough for patient care, then they will be and should be be held accountable enough for actions such as slander, libel, etc. again, part of the responsibility of being a "rider" and "poster". 


R/r911


----------



## volff21 (Jul 15, 2008)

Turner said:


> It looks like you never been on a Volunteer ambulance or have you?



wow!sorry to say but hmmmmmmmmm,i'm thinking it does not matter vollie or paid i think it sounds like he knows what hes talking about.no questions here


----------



## volff21 (Jul 15, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> It is important for you to remember that we have people from all sides, volunteer/paid. Older members who see this as a profession and want it to stay that way, therefore don't want "kids" in it.  And the "younger" EMT's and Medics who will encourage junior riders, youth corp, or what ever your agency calls them. It took me a while to understand this, but once you do you will understand, and you will learn alot I kno I have.



it doesnt matter paid/volunteer,young/old,kid/adult or male/female this is a job that needs to be done professionally everytime,of course you will have those frequent fliers,but you have to take them seriously to.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2008)

*Maybe they didn't have a stretcher and it was a shaving cut?*

Was it Jesse Ventura?

I can see someone showing up at a hospital using a long board instead of an ambulance litter (stretcher) on a medical case and the ED going apepoopoo wondering why no collar etc., being so conditioned about the board...

Use the protocols!!


----------

